# happy birthday, suzanne



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy, happy birthday!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ooh goody, a reason to go out to dinner! Have a great day, Suzanne!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZANNE!!!!!

Is it Baylus for chow?
cc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you have a wonderful, stress-free day. What are the plans? Party? Dinner? Or just an evening, chillin' at home?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Suzanne!!!! Remember we love eating vicariously.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Suzanne?!?!? You too!!!! Boy this time of year is just full of great birthdays ehh?
Sorry I don't have anything clever to write, read it in my next article  I hope it's a wonderful birthday full of good feelings and it's only one of many, many more.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

Suzanne, You didn't tell me. Happy Birthday! :bounce:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Happy Birthday Suzanne,i hope you have a marvellous day,Leo.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Well....happy, happy birthday!!! I assume that you are neither old nor grown up either!

Hope you had a wonderful day!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Suzanne,
I toast you!
Happy Birthday.
Jeff
33?


----------



## chefsoundar (Jan 4, 2003)

Happy BirthDay

Interesetd in Globaal friendship , comaredeire, professional development .............unite chefs.......

Chef Soundararajan
www.chefsoundar.com


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Mom!!!!!! You're just 21 !!! 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I'm a day late  ... I'll buy the first round in NYC.

Happy birthday, Ma'am!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZANNE!!

Sending lots of hugs and kisses.

Jodi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday Suzanne!! 

I'm sure you had a wonderful day, can't wait to hear the details of the celebration.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Suzanne, Happy Birthday!!!

I met an Aussie couple last night celebrating a birthday in NYC, that wasn't you was it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh shoot! I missed it. Consider this an extension of your celebration, Suzanne!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thank you for the birthday wishes, my friends. I hope we can keep it up for each other for many, many more years. I love you all. :blush: 

I'm working on the report of the birthday dinner at Bayard's, and hope to post it later today.  NOTE: It's up now on the Restaurant Rave forum.

1X: Aussie? No. Born and bred New Yorkers, both of us!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I'm a day late, but I hope you had a wonderful birthday yesterday. I'll look forward to hearing all about it too.

:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y ! S U Z A N N E

Hope you had a wonderful day. :smiles: :smiles: :smiles:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wow! 2 pages of birthday wishes! You are a popular gal!!


----------

